# MBA Options for a UK Citizen



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey everyone, 
So by scanning through the boards i've already gleaned a lot of information...moving to the USA is hard! Im a 23 year old student with a BA hons degree in economics and I am currently working for an american company in London.

My dream has always been to move to California and, with the weather turning, I am wondering how I can make this dream a reality. As a N.Irish born, I intend to enter the diversity lotterey and perhaps have some luck there. I was also wondering about doing an MBA in the USA, maybe in a year or two. My question is, would this be a good way to find a job in the USA with a view to staying? 

Thanks for any help you can give me!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Actually, doing an MBA in the States is not a bad way to set yourself up for a longer stay. But be advised it's the expensive way to do things. A good MBA program will cost you, and while you're on the student visa your ability to work is strictly limited to "pocket money" jobs.

You might want to check to see what your company's policy is on subsidizing your MBA. Part of the pricing of many MBA programs is based on the notion that most students are either being paid for by their employers, or are being reimbursed tuition and books (at least) by their employers. What would be ideal is to have your American employer transfer you to the US and then underwrite your MBA - though I wouldn't count on it for a relative new hire. (In a few years you might have a better chance at something like this.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't know of any company that subsidizes full time MBA studies. I had a lot of experience with this, since I took courses in three different graduate programs while working for four different employers. The first employer paid the tuition and if you didn't get a good enough grade, expected you to pay them back. The next two employers were universities, one that let me take one course for free while working, the other an assistantship. The assistantship was a good deal. I worked forty hours per month for $100 and free tuition in a full time program. For the last program, I worked full time, paid my own tuition, and was reimbursed when I finished each class.

The military is the only organization I know of that will sponsor someone to get an MBA full time.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The military was exactly who I was thinking of! But I do know of a few companies that will send upper level executives (the really BIG brass) to these "executive MBA" programs. They meet full time for two weeks or so at a stretch - and several weekends (kind of like the Army Reserves) and at the end of a couple years you wind up with an MBA. Obviously not an option for our OP, but something to consider longer term.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> The military was exactly who I was thinking of! But I do know of a few companies that will send upper level executives (the really BIG brass) to these "executive MBA" programs. They meet full time for two weeks or so at a stretch - and several weekends (kind of like the Army Reserves) and at the end of a couple years you wind up with an MBA. Obviously not an option for our OP, but something to consider longer term.
> Cheers,
> Bev


No Green Card - no US Military and then only enlisted ranks and the initial enlistment period.
Bev you are talking about industry specific programms which run two to three years with crash courses of two weeks on a full time basis. And they are full time:>) Not to mention that you better shine or write resumes:>)

Why not enroll in the UK and add US exchange semesters? A few months CA may expose the poster to some real every day life here not the idea of sun/surf/easy living.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

twostep said:


> No Green Card - no US Military and then only enlisted ranks and the initial enlistment period.
> Bev you are talking about industry specific programms which run two to three years with crash courses of two weeks on a full time basis. And they are full time:>) Not to mention that you better shine or write resumes:>)
> 
> Why not enroll in the UK and add US exchange semesters? A few months CA may expose the poster to some real every day life here not the idea of sun/surf/easy living.


Hi twostep - no, I was not suggesting that our OP consider enlisting in the US military. Just that they are the most "obvious" subsidized MBA students on campus.

The executive MBA programs I was thinking of are not industry specific. In fact, I just got a letter from my alma mater saying that they are re-establishing their executive MBA program. When I was in the "regular" MBA program (and a teaching assistant, subsidized by the university), we used to cadge invitations to the dinners for the executive MBA folks when they were in town doing their two week stints.

At the age of 23, doing an MBA is probably not the optimal approach to immigrating to America. (It's definitely not the cheapest.) But heck, if our OP has the dosh to go that route, more power to him.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe we will hear from him again.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the information everyone Sorry im slow to respond, work has been very busy as of late. So to recap:

1) An MBA seems to be a good way to perhaps stay in the USA....could anyone define 'pocket money jobs'?
2) I think it would be some time before I am a big brass kinda employee. Im interested in the MBA for its benefits as well, not just as a route to staying. HOw much does an MBA typically cost? The likelihood is I would be funding it myself. 
3) i agree Bev, being 23 is too young to be doing one and I dont have the funds yet. I was thinking more along the line of doing it at 26/27, finishing by 28/29 and then finding a job in the US and staying. Does this sound possible?
4) I intend to start entering the diversity lottery. Is this a total waste of time or is there a chance of winning the thing. I am eligible as im N.Irish born. 
5) I have heard that when someone finishes their postgrad/mba, they can stay for an extra year to work/intern. Could anyone explain this further?

Sorry, lots of questions but I really do appreciate the advice. Thanks all!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Skippy13 said:


> 1) An MBA seems to be a good way to perhaps stay in the USA....could anyone define 'pocket money jobs'?
> 2) I think it would be some time before I am a big brass kinda employee. Im interested in the MBA for its benefits as well, not just as a route to staying. HOw much does an MBA typically cost? The likelihood is I would be funding it myself.
> 3) i agree Bev, being 23 is too young to be doing one and I dont have the funds yet. I was thinking more along the line of doing it at 26/27, finishing by 28/29 and then finding a job in the US and staying. Does this sound possible?
> 4) I intend to start entering the diversity lottery. Is this a total waste of time or is there a chance of winning the thing. I am eligible as im N.Irish born.
> 5) I have heard that when someone finishes their postgrad/mba, they can stay for an extra year to work/intern. Could anyone explain this further?


1. If I understand correctly, on a student visa you can only work a "student job" on campus, and your hours are limited (I think to weekends and school holidays). It's literally pocket money, not enough to support yourself.

2. Depends on where you go. Check some of the better state universities with good business schools. Those will be your least expensive option (though you'll pay out-of-state rates).

3. 26/27 is a good age for this sort of thing. (Same age I started my MBA. )

4. Hey, if you are eligible for it, enter it and do so every year until you win.

5. I think there are some other folks here who have more info on this than I do. My understanding is that you can extend your stay by a year to get a little "work experience" - but if your employer likes you, it's then up to them to arrange for you to stay on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I think where you are born is what controls the diversity lottery (Fatbrit has corrected me before, but I think I've got it right this time). The only UK natives that are eligible are those born in Northern Ireland. The rule is that if there have been 50,000 immigrants total or more over the previous five years from a country, that country is not eligible for the lottery.

An MBA will be very expensive. It's hard to judge how the market will be a few years from now. You do get a one-year visa to work in your field. Right now, those who are getting MBA's in June that already have job offers based on summer internships are worried that their offers will be withdrawn because of the economy. And I'm talking about students at Harvard and Wharton. If this market doesn't change, you could finish the MBA, not be able to find a job here, and end up returning to the UK. Obviously if you can get your degree from a name school like Stanford or one of the really good state school programs, like the University of Virginia, it would mean more both in the US and the UK. A magazine called US News and World Report does an annual rating of schools that you might find interesting.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

So what would your advice be for supporting myslef whislt doing an MBA bev? Ideally I would have some kind of sponsorship but its very possible I wont.....I guess loans and saving would be the way forward although I worry about getting into a mountain of debt (im debt free now and intend to keep it that way). Pocket money jobs would be working in a bar or something along those lines I guess?

The market will certainly be something I will have to think about. I would like to stay in the US if it was at all possible but i'd be doing the MBA for the career options it would open up to me....so if I was to return after 2 or 3 years with an MBA to my name and the experience behind me, it wouldnt be the end of the world! Who knows, I might find that after two years I am ready to leave (although I doubt this very much, I dont think I would be able to get enough of califronia's warm weather and beaches).

Would anyone recommend a reputable company to use to enter the DV lottery? Ive done some looking online and found some which look like scams. I mean, how do you know they even enter you? It could be a case of paying money and seeing no reward.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You are limited to on-campus jobs. Why should someone be it a person or a company sponsor your education? Just the opposite - as foreign student your tuition will be "out of state". You have to show proof of liquid funds to cover the first year (tuition, living expenses, emergencies) and the source of funds for the remainder of your studies.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have heard of some companies giving support to employees who chose to do MBA's, I know this is the exception rather than the norm but it may be possible that whoever I will be working for in two years time would be willing to contribute toward the cost of tuition. 

It seems funding will be the real issue for me. From some of the research I have done, Grad schools are very expensive and as I wont even be able to work in a "normal" job, money is going to be a real concern. 

Something I am going to have to figure out....I guess I better start saving and saving well!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

You have to be an employee first. Catch 22:>( Evening classes, grade requirements and often small print such as tenure after graduation. Should you be open to this - your problem is tnhe infamous visa.
Saving and saving well is an understatement. Europe has a number of great institutions - why not on with them? Have your base and go from there?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Skippy13 said:


> So what would your advice be for supporting myslef whislt doing an MBA bev?...
> 
> Would anyone recommend a reputable company to use to enter the DV lottery? Ive done some looking online and found some which look like scams. I mean, how do you know they even enter you? It could be a case of paying money and seeing no reward.


To get a student visa (for an MBA or any other degree) you have to be able to show that you have the means to pay for your schooling and to live on. Saving up for it seems to be the traditional approach, though I am told (by the university I attended in the US) that there is some scholarship money available for foreign graduate students. 

But as to your second question - ANY company that offers to put you into the DV lottery for a fee is a scam. It isn't that difficult to submit the application yourself, and it's entirely free. Has to be online these days, so you might need help from a friend who has a scanner if you don't have one yourself, but otherwise no reason to pay some "company" a few hundred dollars. And, there have been reports of companies that, in their enthusiasm, place multiple applications for you - which will immediately disqualify you. Better to do it yourself and make sure it's done properly.

If you win the lottery there is a small fee (about $100 last I heard) for the final processing, but that's it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> To get a student visa (for an MBA or any other degree) you have to be able to show that you have the means to pay for your schooling and to live on. Saving up for it seems to be the traditional approach, though I am told (by the university I attended in the US) that there is some scholarship money available for foreign graduate students.
> 
> But as to your second question - ANY company that offers to put you into the DV lottery for a fee is a scam. It isn't that difficult to submit the application yourself, and it's entirely free. Has to be online these days, so you might need help from a friend who has a scanner if you don't have one yourself, but otherwise no reason to pay some "company" a few hundred dollars. And, there have been reports of companies that, in their enthusiasm, place multiple applications for you - which will immediately disqualify you. Better to do it yourself and make sure it's done properly.
> 
> ...


The lottery (sounds like something out of Dragons and Brides) itself is free. Should you win you have certain requirements to fullfil such as time to move your household .. Why do you not check the official site?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> If you win the lottery there is a small fee (about $100 last I heard) for the final processing, but that's it.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Going to be topping well over $1k in fees if you win and process through to the visa. Not to mention trips to London, medical etc. Say $2k all in.

BUT...it costs nothing to enter. So don't pay these useless companies money to put your application in. The official entry site is here:
Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery

If something doesn't make sense, ask here.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

The lottery isn't an option for anyone from the UK unless they are from Northern Ireland or were born outside the UK in a country that is eligible.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

synthia said:


> The lottery isn't an option for anyone from the UK unless they are from Northern Ireland or were born outside the UK in a country that is eligible.



According to the initial post he/she is from Northern Ireland.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

synthia said:


> The lottery isn't an option for anyone from the UK unless they are from Northern Ireland or were born outside the UK in a country that is eligible.


or their spouse was, or--possibly--their parents were. Cross-chargeabilty is complicated!


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, I am from Northern Ireland, as are my parents and brother. Would it be possible for them to enter the lottery as well? And if one of us were to win, would we all be eligble for green cards?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Skippy13 said:


> Yes, I am from Northern Ireland, as are my parents and brother. Would it be possible for them to enter the lottery as well? And if one of us were to win, would we all be eligble for green cards?


DV entrants can list and bring on the ticket their spouse and unmarried children under 21.

Subsequent sponsorship of family members is a lengthy process.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

So I think my plan will be as follows: 

1)Play the DV lottery yearly in the hope that I will be one of the few chosen.
2) Continue working in London for the next two or so years before sitting the GMAT and applying to US MBA programs
3) Explore options with companies that have US ties, hoping that perhaps an L1 transfer would be available with them. The company I work for now is American but I think the chances of moving with them are small. 

I understand that then US economy is struggling right now and jobs are hard to come by. However, if I were to do an MBA, would the HB1 route be the route that I would have to go down? Is there any way I could apply for a change of status after being in the USA for say 3 years (2 for the MBA, 1 for interning after)? Would spending a year on a CIEE program be at all beneficial (interning for a company in the USA for a year)?

Sorry for all the questions, I just like to be as well informed as possible. 

Thank you again, everything has been really helpful so far!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Things are going to be tight in the US as far as jobs are concerned for the next few years, but regarding your #3: Don't rule out your current employer entirely. Chances for an L1 transfer may be slim, but make sure your boss and the HR folks know that you're interested in going over to the US, and if you have a chance to work with the US side of the company at all, jump at it.

Working together with folks in the US, or even offering to show US visitors around when they're in your office can pay off in the longer term. It's how I got over to Europe the first time - and that was the break that made my eventual move over there possible. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

So im thinking of doing an internship in the USA through CIEE or one of the other companies that offer a similar service. Has anyone done this before? I would get to Intern for 18 months and the Visa would be a J1 visa, which I have held before for summer work in the US.

1) WOuld this be a good way of making contacts or could it result in a permanent job offer?
2) Would it have any effect on my wish to do an MBA eventually? And what kind of Visa would I need for an MBA?

Thanks everyone. I know im asking a lot of questions but im just examing my options as best I can.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Usually organizations like CIEE can put you in contact with people who have been in the program before.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

so I seem to have hit a snag. I did a 3 year undergrad degree (standard in england) but all of the schools im interested in seem to want a 4 year degree! What can i do to rectify this? I have contacted schools to see if there is any way around this......

Does anyone know of schools which would accept a 3 year undergrad degree? I obviously cant do ANOTHER undergrad degree just to get 4 years done


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

When they say four-year degree, they mean a bachelor's degree, which usually takes four years in the US, as opposed to an associate's degree, which usually takes only two years. If you have a bachelor's degree, you should be fine.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Synthia! Thats a relief I must say. Just out of interest, would the schools accept a degree which has been completed online or through night classes? It has crossed my mid about further study at undergrad level but I dont know hjow schools would view a degree where I wasnt a 'full time' student.

Thanks!


----------



## alexbonn (Oct 16, 2008)

From my humble perspective I think that the MBA is a great alternative. I am taking mine in a smaller school now and it's a lot of stress and expenses but it's a lot of fun and you learn a heck more than you ever did in undergrad. You should pay a lot of attention to the GMAT if you decide to take it. Study hard for 2 weeks and practice as much as the results are pretty important and the schools pay attention to it more than to anything else. Good luck!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm not sure about the on-line degree. Night classes should be OK as long as it is from a real school. As alexboon pointed out, if you do really well on the GMATs the undergraduate degree won't matter as much.

Generally only the grades from the last half of your degree count, as those are usually upper level courses and are a better indicator of how you will do in graduate school. It also reflects the structure of US universities, where the first two years can be very general. We specialize a lot later in the US. You start specializing at 14 or so. We can wait until graduate school.

GMAT advice: Make sure you finish the test, because there are easy questions back there at the end.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thank you for the Help synthia and Alex. It really is much appreciated. 

I am aware how importatnt the GMAT is and I have no doubt that with adequate preparation I could do very well in it. At University I was unable to do myself justice as I was ill for 2 out of the 3 years I was there! My final degree reflected this which I am dissapointed about. Since then I have started a decent job and am working in London. However, for some reason, my heart yearns for the USA (I have spent plenty of time out there) and I feel like I would be much happier and 'at home' there. 

I have contacted several schools to ask for their policy toward online degrees and there doesnt seem to be any bias against them so far. I

m keen to spend as much time there as possible and I was thinking about doing a professional training contract in the USA (allowing me to stay for 18 months). During this time I would be doing my online degree whilst working. I would then return to the UK, take the GMAT and apply to some schools. Upon acceptance, I would retun to the USA and complete my MBA and secure a job. 

Does this sound like a viable plan?

Would you mind giving me more information about your situation alex? I am keen to hear from anyone who has been in a similar position to myself or who has done an MBA in the USA. 

Thanks!


----------



## alexbonn (Oct 16, 2008)

Sure! The decision to start an MBA was rather spontaneous and I had only 6 weeks between starting to think about it and the start of the classes. The school was very cooperative and only needed the certification of the undergrad degree (in my case both undergrad and first grad), 1 page essay and the GMAT. I found a good book in the library and took a test here in Des Moines with an unexpectedly good result (for the Ivy League you would need to go 650, anything else would work with 580-620, I pulled a 670 -just lucky! I am taking a two-year degree at Drake University which implies 39 credit hours, approx. 2-3 classes a trimester, 3 hrs. a week each. Every class starts at 6 p.m. one night a week so I work full-time and study for the tests along with getting the homework done (which is rather annoying) on the weekend. To be frank I believe that the part-time degrees have a higher recognition value than online courses, however, I don't want to make online classes look bad. 
Further questions welcome.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply alex! Can I ask, are you a US National or did you move there to start your MBA? So you were an undergraduate and post graduate holder when you applied?

Thanks!


----------



## alexbonn (Oct 16, 2008)

I am married to an American blondie  which provided me with a GC. Thanks for all the input about immigration fraud but the marriage is actually real (an exception that confirms the rule, I know). The decision to start the MBA was rather spontaneous after we moved to the States, I did not plan it. And I did have an undergrad and a Masters when I started so that might have helped. As a rule the schools also require a couple of years of prof experience so a little work experience before starting wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Been a while since I posted in this. I was wondering what you all think of perhaps persuing a masters in addition to my undergrad. I thought of this route becasue I heard that there is a separate cap of H1B's (20,000 extra), thus making it more likely that I would recieve sponsorship. I would also have a year upon completion to work or look for work and sponsorship. It would also be cheaper than a full time MBA!

Just wondering but how long does one have to be a resident in the USA to qualify for a GC?

Thanks all


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Skippy13 said:


> Been a while since I posted in this. I was wondering what you all think of perhaps persuing a masters in addition to my undergrad. I thought of this route becasue I heard that there is a separate cap of H1B's (20,000 extra), thus making it more likely that I would recieve sponsorship. I would also have a year upon completion to work or look for work and sponsorship. It would also be cheaper than a full time MBA!
> 
> Just wondering but how long does one have to be a resident in the USA to qualify for a GC?
> 
> Thanks all


I have a feeling you may be confounding a few different things here. If you're in the US on a student visa, you have to be a full-time student in a given program. I think that rules out working on two degrees (undergraduate and masters) at the same time.

If you're there on a work visa (H1B) there's nothing against you going to school nights and weekends, but again I don't really think it would be possible to pursue two degrees at the same time. But the separate cap on the H1B visas relates (I think) to your qualification at the time you apply for the visa.

How long you have to be resident in the US to qualify for a GC depends entirely on what sort of visa you come over on. Some visas (i.e. non-immigrant visas) can't be converted to GCs at all.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Skippy13 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> I have a feeling you may be confounding a few different things here. If you're in the US on a student visa, you have to be a full-time student in a given program. I think that rules out working on two degrees (undergraduate and masters) at the same time.
> 
> If you're there on a work visa (H1B) there's nothing against you going to school nights and weekends, but again I don't really think it would be possible to pursue two degrees at the same time. But the separate cap on the H1B visas relates (I think) to your qualification at the time you apply for the visa.
> 
> ...



Sorry Bev, I wasnt clear. I have already completed an undergrad degree in the UK and am thinking of going to do the USA to do a masters. Doingf this would allow me to work for a year upon graduation and search for a job which would sponsor me for a H1B. 

My main question is can the H1B be transferred into a GC? And does anyone know of the best way to obtain funding? 

Thanks


----------

